# Please critique riding! (really bad!?)



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She actually looks like she has a pretty solid seat.

I would say the stirrups are too long - She has no hope of getting her heels down and anchored how they are.

She also needs to learn how to be more sublte with her hands/arms - She looks like she ios trying to fly! She needs to bring her elbows back down near her sides and try to use her wrist insetad of her whole arms to affect the bit. I'm glad to see she is in a snaffle most of the time - She is nowhere near ready for the refinement of a curb.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the critique.
She does have a solid seat, and is well balanced. but her skill level is quite low.
She is extremely aggressive with her horses, and just yesterday, she hopped on her horse bareback with a blanket on, and halter.. then her horse started eating hay off the ground.. she flipped out, and hit the horse repeated times with the rope, and her horse started going nuts, rearing and spinning, and she kept hitting her.
She thinks shes amazing and awesome, but I think not so much.
I think she needs lessons, and to stop being so horrible to her horse.



> She also needs to learn how to be more sublte with her hands/arms - She looks like she ios trying to fly!


hehe. thats what i notice alot as well. 

I dont know how I am supposed to tell her what shes doing wrong in a nice way, without her flipping out at me, saying im wrong, and hating me for a couple days (she does that).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At this point, I think it may be best just to be perfectly blunt with her. She isn't doing her horse any favors by hauling on her mouth all the time and because your friend doesn't know what she is doing, she is confusing the crap out of her horse. Maybe after you get a few more responses, you could show this thread to your friend and let her see for herself what some more experienced horse-people have to say.

She is trying to do way too much way before she is ready. I personally don't think she is ready to be beyond a trot because she doesn't know how to sit quietly on a horse. She has no sublety to her cues and a good rider should be very subtle. When I watch the video, all I see is flying arms and legs and yanking reins and no control. I don't mean that she doesn't have control of her horse (though even that is iffy), I mean that she doesn't have control of herself. She is trying to do barrels and jumping and all these other things when she doesn't understand the mechanics of what she is asking her horse to do and therefore doesn't understand when her horse is doing wrong. She would genuinely benefit from some beginning level lessons. Lessons that would slow her down and teach her to communicate with her horse without just pulling them around with the bit, kick to go, and yank to stop. She doesn't need to become a horse whisperer (it would help but isn't necessary), just needs to understand how to feel her horse. How to know when her horse is turning on her forequarters going around a barrel and how to get her back on her rear. That is something that needs to be learned before she ever starts on the pattern. It takes a good horseman to properly handle a barrel horse and keep them from becoming hot, flighty, and sour. She is on a quick route to ruining her horse. Unless she gets help now, there will be too much damage done to ever go back.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh jeez lol
She is relying on the reins for balance and defiantly needs to work on softening up her hands. I'm sorry but riding like that will mess a horse up quick,Mentally and physically.

And I understand what you mean by "telling her in a nice way".I had a friend that was one of the worst riders I have ever seen.I tried talking to her but by that time she had RUINED that poor mare to the point she was untouchable. Luckily she is in a better home now but they had to start back at the basics.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> At this point, I think it may be best just to be perfectly blunt with her. She isn't doing her horse any favors by hauling on her mouth all the time and because your friend doesn't know what she is doing, she is confusing the crap out of her horse. Maybe after you get a few more responses, you could show this thread to your friend and let her see for herself what some more experienced horse-people have to say.
> 
> She is trying to do way too much way before she is ready. I personally don't think she is ready to be beyond a trot because she doesn't know how to sit quietly on a horse. She has no sublety to her cues and a good rider should be very subtle. When I watch the video, all I see is flying arms and legs and yanking reins and no control. I don't mean that she doesn't have control of her horse (though even that is iffy), I mean that she doesn't have control of herself. She is trying to do barrels and jumping and all these other things when she doesn't understand the mechanics of what she is asking her horse to do and therefore doesn't understand when her horse is doing wrong. She would genuinely benefit from some beginning level lessons. Lessons that would slow her down and teach her to communicate with her horse without just pulling them around with the bit, kick to go, and yank to stop. She doesn't need to become a horse whisperer (it would help but isn't necessary), just needs to understand how to feel her horse. How to know when her horse is turning on her forequarters going around a barrel and how to get her back on her rear. That is something that needs to be learned before she ever starts on the pattern. It takes a good horseman to properly handle a barrel horse and keep them from becoming hot, flighty, and sour. She is on a quick route to ruining her horse. Unless she gets help now, there will be too much damage done to ever go back.


I can't show this thread to her,because she would never forgive me, and she would hate my guts.
Also, I told her that she should take lessons, but she says she cant afford them. I agree with everything you have said, she thinks shes good just because she can go fast. She doesnt really have any control, and she thinks she is good at jumping, because her horse flied over it at a gallop 
How do I go about telling her do you think? When she does something really bad or wrong, I could point it out, and explain.
But, she thinks she is better rider than me, when she def. isnt, and she think shes such a know it all about horses. Whenever I try to correct her, she says "well everyone does it this way.." "My mom said..." "No your wrong.. because......" etc etc. And she ignores me for a day or two depending on what i said to her.

She has a 4 month old filly now, and she is not good with her either 
When I was there, my friend was trying to get the filly up a rocky ledge thingy.. she went up it, and held onto the end of the lead rope and started yanking on it.
The foal got scared and started backing up. I told her that she is scaring her, and she doesnt understand. I took the lead rope and I stroked the foal on the neck, and comforted her, then I slowly urged her forward by walking with her. When she was hesitant, my friend went behind her, and starting heaving on her butt. Like lifting it in the air! The foal freaked out and tried to kick her.

Then, she lunged forwards up the ledge. She was freaking out after that and spooking lots. I tried to comfort her.. poor girl 
Then, on the cement road, she started cantering her! She ran beside her as she cantered, like the entire way down the road. When I walked her, my friend came running behind her, and the filly went nuts again. OMG.
Also, her foal has lumps and bumps everywhere on her, when you pet her on her back or on her chest, she groans. Her back is like straight, she has horrible conformation. her neck is very ewed and looks like a lhama 
But, anways I think she is gonna ruin that poor filly.. and her mare.

her mare, was awesome when she first got her! Now, she is starting to rear, she wont stop, and she spooks easily.

Its really saddening, my friend has sold 5 horses in the past 2 yrs, because of them being "bad".

Sorry for the long rant, she just ticks me off sometimes.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Oh jeez lol
> She is relying on the reins for balance and defiantly needs to work on softening up her hands. I'm sorry but riding like that will mess a horse up quick,Mentally and physically.
> 
> And I understand what you mean by "telling her in a nice way".I had a friend that was one of the worst riders I have ever seen.I tried talking to her but by that time she had RUINED that poor mare to the point she was untouchable. Luckily she is in a better home now but they had to start back at the basics.


lol. Her horse is slowly getting messed up. She doesnt even feed her much food somedays, because they "have to get some".. or "they ran out". the other day.. she only fed each horse a handful of hay..


Yeah, i do tell her in a nice way.. but she just doesnt want to hear it, she thinks she knows it all, and that im wrong. 
Awww  Are you still friends with that girl?

Also.. this a bit personal for me.. but, i dont know if she is even a good friend for me. She lies, makes up stuff all the time, noone ever knows when she is telling the truth, she is horrible with her horse... my parents dont like her, because she is always lying.
but, she keeps my secrets, she is nice to me, and I have fun being around her (most of the time).
Im just not sure if she is a friend worth having


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Why don't you find another friend? Sometimes with friends or horses it's not a matter of IF you can fix it but is it WORTH it. You're the only one that can answer that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally think that she needs to have someone wake her up. IMHO, her feelings should come second to the safety of her horses. I can understand that you don't want to loose her as a friend but what will be enough? When the foal breaks her neck or a leg trying to get away? When her mare falls with her because she can't turn a barrel properly, possibly permanently injuring or even killing either herself or the mare? I don't want to sound rude but how much more does it take for someone to say "Enough is enough"? Have you talked to her parents? You might try that and say that you believe she is at a very real risk of being seriously injured because she doesn't know what she is doing. Past that, there really isn't much you can do except keep harping on her. No matter how mad she gets at you, no matter what she says, just keep at it.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Why don't you find another friend? Sometimes with friends or horses it's not a matter of IF you can fix it but is it WORTH it. You're the only one that can answer that.


I have other friends as well.. but she is my best. She is there for me when I need her, and I know that if I ask her to meet me somewhere, she will.
But, the thing that bothers me, is when she makes up stuff and lies.. i never know when she is telling the truth, and i never want to go places with her, b/c we dont know whats going on.
I dont think I should stop being her friend, but just not so close.
My parents think she is a bad influence on me, as she doesnt care about rules, she never wears a helmet when riding, everything is HER way.
I am a good kid though, and what she does doesnt affect me, but Im scared it might.. and I dont wanna turn like her.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I personally think that she needs to have someone wake her up. IMHO, her feelings should come second to the safety of her horses. I can understand that you don't want to loose her as a friend but what will be enough? When the foal breaks her neck or a leg trying to get away? When her mare falls with her because she can't turn a barrel properly, possibly permanently injuring or even killing either herself or the mare? I don't want to sound rude but how much more does it take for someone to say "Enough is enough"? Have you talked to her parents? You might try that and say that you believe she is at a very real risk of being seriously injured because she doesn't know what she is doing. Past that, there really isn't much you can do except keep harping on her. No matter how mad she gets at you, no matter what she says, just keep at it.


She does need to be waken up. And, I know I am the one who is gonna have to do it. I have been dreading the day that I blow my top on her. I have been holding it all in for so long, and going along with what she says... but I know that its gonna happen soon, I have almost blown a couple times already, but I saved myself. I really dont want my friend or her animals to get hurt, and I am extremely surprised she hasnt gotten seriously hurt yet. But its bound to happen.
She only has a mom, and her mom is almost exactly like her. When I tell her to stop making up stuff, she says "I never do that...", and she always has an excuse for everything. I always dont have something to say back, and she always wins.
I think she should sell her foal, as she is gonna turn into a monster when she's older, and noone is gonna want her  poor little baby
My parents said that they would talk to my friend.. maybe I could get them to talk to her mom, as it would be awkward for my parents to be talking to her.
When would be a good time to talk to my friend about everything? On facebook, on the phone, at her house, at the horses...?
When I am in person, I can never think of what to say.. but on facebook or phone, it is alot easier to think of a response.
Thanks for your help, you are extremely helpful


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally think it would be better to do it to her face, either at one of your houses or when you are with the horses. Believe me, it will not be easy but the best way to do it is just to take a deep breath and tell her EXACTLY how you feel. It may or may not work and she may go away not ever wanting to speak to you again but I think you would feel better knowing that you did everything you could. Having your parents talk to her mom is a good idea.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so as others have said she is out of control ... I am not sure what you are looking for in this thread if you don't want to talk to her. I know it may be hard but if you feel like what she is doing is wrong then you need to tell her. Maybe you can talk to you mom and see what advice she has- even though I am 25 I still value my mom's opinion


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I don't really have anything of much value to say. That horse is amazing. That girl is up there flopping and kicking and yanking and that horse is doing what she is trained to do. Her job. That horse is being ruined. The girl is not using leg cues WHATSOEVER and instead is approaching her horse and yanking it around a barrel. A horse should be properly set up at an approach to a barrel with the inside shoulder up and the nose tilted towards the inside. You should never have to yank a horse around a barrel. If the horse is ready to be running barrels you should have to do nothing more than lean your weight and transfer your reins across the neck. I found the video disgusting. The worst part about it was that whoever was taping her as she rounded the barrel sounded like they were encouraging her and telling her she was doing a good job. I think in this instance the problem lies less with the ignorant little girl and more with the ignorant parents. Someones going to end up getting hurt.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> lol. Her horse is slowly getting messed up. She doesnt even feed her much food somedays, because they "have to get some".. or "they ran out". the other day.. she only fed each horse a handful of hay..
> 
> 
> Yeah, i do tell her in a nice way.. but she just doesnt want to hear it, she thinks she knows it all, and that im wrong.
> ...


Nope I'm not friends with that girl anymore.Due to her lies and starting trouble,Her mom (grandma) sent her to an all girls boarding school.I'm glad shes there because she was spiraling out of control and needed to be stopped.But before that happened we got into an argument about her mare.She was going to BREED the mare to a young stallion sickle hocked mixed breed stallion.She said that pregnancy in mares changes their attitude. :shock: :shock: :shock: And thats when I told her off lol.Luckily she never got the chance to breed her.

Just like your friend she didn't believe she was doing anything wrong.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, is she riding with no shoes alot of the times. She is really hard on her horse she pulls and yanks alot and really relies on her reins too much. I never ride without proper riding gear ( helmet,boots, breeches or jeans)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to disagree with many of the posts regarding the rider coming to reality. To me she looks like an uneduacated rider, or someone that has learned from watching others but she has a very good seat and appears to be very stable. With a little bit of proper training she could be really talented. And to me in the videos and pix, I see nothing but affection for the horse.  She's rough with her hands and her stirrups are too long but other then that I'm not sad with what I see.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ That's what I thought!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with smrobs. The whole thing was really sloppy and she's being way too heavy on the reins. She needs to shorten her stirrups 2-3 holes and learn to get her heels down and sit quietly. All she did the whole time was yank the horse around on her forehand. She needs to sit back and focus more on seat and leg aids. She also needs to go back to walk/trot lessons. And maybe find some appropriate attire.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw take away all of her tack and put a helmet and riding BOOTS on her feet and see how she does then. I know that probably doesnt sounds very safe (the no tack part), but it helped me. I have always been super light with my hands, but there was a time that I got kinda heavy. I just did no tack for about 6-9 months and my riding got very secure and my hands were pretty good. Plus it helps balance.

Have you tried talking her into just letting you lunge her and you helping her with her position?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for everyones posts!
She does have proper riding attire, but she never seems to wear it  She is now giving away her foal, as they dont have a place to board her.. thank goodness!

eventerwannabe -- actually, that is a great idea!  By lunging her with no tack, it will stop her from gripping with her hands so much. She probably wont want to take advice from me.. but since she cant afford lessons.. i could go to my lesson, then teach her what I learned. So that way she wont think she needs work 



> Wow, is she riding with no shoes alot of the times. She is really hard on her horse she pulls and yanks alot and really relies on her reins too much. I never ride without proper riding gear ( helmet,boots, breeches or jeans)


Yep, most of the time she rides with no shoes. She wears jeans and cowboy boots in shows, so thats better ;P Yes, she def. relies on her reins way to much... She entered a show, after she had her horse for 1 month, and that video was what its like when shes "practicing"... she ran her horse into the fence a few times in the show 



> The worst part about it was that whoever was taping her as she rounded the barrel sounded like they were encouraging her and telling her she was doing a good job.


That was her other friend.. she is exactly like my friend with horses.. most of her friends think she is the best rider ever!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

It is really fun if you are on a horse who is easy to sit the trot on. I started out on an all western, safe, dead-broke gelding, and that was the best. I then moved up to a choppy TB and did fine, then I moved onto a big mover who wasnt the easiest horse to ride. But I always loved it!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> It is really fun if you are on a horse who is easy to sit the trot on. I started out on an all western, safe, dead-broke gelding, and that was the best. I then moved up to a choppy TB and did fine, then I moved onto a big mover who wasnt the easiest horse to ride. But I always loved it!


Her horse is veeryy smooth  So, thats good! She isnt really dead broke... now. She doesnt like to stop. But, on the lunge line, Im sure she would be alot better 
xD Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe _you_ should lunge her before your friend hops on, just to make sure she is okay with lunging then. One of my old mares used to bolt on the lunge line because she didnt get it. Safety first!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Maybe _you_ should lunge her before your friend hops on, just to make sure she is okay with lunging then. One of my old mares used to bolt on the lunge line because she didnt get it. Safety first!


Im pretty sure she knows how to lunge, because I have seen my friend lunge her before.. but yeah thats a good idea, as she prob needs quite a few touch ups. Especially on whoaaa.. lol.
Of course! thanks so much!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Is there not rules on this forum about asking for a criteque on someone else? especially when you are wanting people to be negative - Im not surprised that you wouldnt want to show her the thread

Im not going to comment other than what I have said as I dont think its very fair


----------



## ChaseMyHeart (Nov 17, 2009)

Quite honestly, I think before she fixes her seat she needs to fix how dramatically she signals the horse. Softer signals will not only help you keep your position, but will give your horse a huge relief


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Is there not rules on this forum about asking for a criteque on someone else? especially when you are wanting people to be negative - Im not surprised that you wouldnt want to show her the thread
> 
> Im not going to comment other than what I have said as I dont think its very fair


I have her permission to post this places to get critique on it. I dont want people to be negative, I want everything! A critique, good and bad.
Okay.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> I have her permission to post this places to get critique on it. I dont want people to be negative, I want everything! A critique, good and bad.
> Okay.


This makes no sense. You have permission and want a critique but you can't show it to her (as mentioned earlier). What's the point?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> This makes no sense. You have permission and want a critique but you can't show it to her (as mentioned earlier). What's the point?


I can't show it to her, because I have posted personal things and stuff about her riding.. and I dont want her to see that I posted that.

The reason I posted here, is so that I could get more experienced peoples help, and I will let her know when we go riding next time 

Thanks everyone for all the help, I think thats all we need, this can be closed if wanted


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hope you work it out. Those hands are pretty much everywhere...
Goodluck!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help, I think thats all we need, this can be closed if wanted


......


----------

